

Employees of Social Media Giants Are Cashing Out - mvs
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/08/infographic-employees-of-social-media-giants-are-cashing-out/243240/

======
mathattack
Seems logical enough, no?

There is diminishing personal benefit in getting another 2-3x returns. To
quote The credit card companies - locking in your kids education is priceless.

From a moral point of view - if firms are turning down billion dollar exits,
they owe their early vested employees some liquidity.

Of course the size of the rush to the exit is also indicative of the health of
the firm.

